# January boarding - cheap tickets?



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

see this thread.

http://mountainbuzz.com/viewtopic.php?t=7207&sid=d499248f573f3499f6d59063f6669422


----------



## Maya_ (Dec 15, 2003)

cheers


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*ummm*

where are you staying?


----------



## Maya_ (Dec 15, 2003)

probably be based out of my parents place in Lakewood, but I am planning on making the rounds through the mountains as well....

I will only be in-country for about two weeks so time is limited though.


----------

